# Link zur try version von Illustrator 10



## Hackel Schorsch (1. August 2004)

Hi leutz,
ich brauch unbedingt einen Link zur Try Version von Adobe Illustrator 10.
Cs bringt mir nichts, hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen.
Danke im Vorraus

Hackel


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. August 2004)

Hallo,

Google ist Dein Freund: Adobe Illustrator 10 Tryout 

Nebenbei: Warum willst Du nicht die CS-Version haben?

Gruss Markus


----------

